# Top Woodworking Websites



## nikki (Mar 18, 2010)

Hello,
New to this site, but I just wanted to share this index of woodworking websites that has served me well!
Try it out!
http://www.design-training.com/art/woodworking-websites.html


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

This is a great link. Thank you.

My only comment is that the fine woodworking website is much more than just a video for beginners. The website is rich with great information (almost as good as LJ) but to fully benefit you have to subscribe and pay a subscription fee. In my opinion, the subscription fee is a good investment.

The fine woodworking website is my second favorite website for most woodworking items. It is first with respect to videos.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Thats a great list. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm still going to have to guess …. spam.

The more "hits" people get, to their websites, the more they can charge advertisers to appear ON their websites.

If it walks like a duck, talks like a duck, and quacks like a duck ….. =)


----------



## nikki (Mar 18, 2010)

Im no spammer…have you seen the page, smarty pants? There is no advertisements..just something I like to do..


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Then I apologize.

You have to recognize, though, that it looks a little odd when your first two posts on a forum like this are links to another website.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

no www.thewoodwhisperer.com on the list? one of the best!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I think so to *Neil.*


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks nikki. I didn't see anything wrong with the sites you recommended. I already had a few of them bookmarked.


----------



## kennyd (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Nikki.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks and Welcome to LJ!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

They missed Charles Neil too.

http://charlesneilwoodworking.com/


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm with Nbeener. Smarty pants? That means he nailed it! Heh!
Same with new members who push their own products in every other posting… Spam-ology 101
I wonder what would happen if I Googled "wood"...


----------



## nikki (Mar 18, 2010)

Hello all…thanks for the (mostly) words of support.. Soon I`ll put some of my personal project photos soon and I'll be updating the list and hopefully making it look a little bit more attractive..its just that all my projects all always "almost finished"....
as far as the other great sites that I "missed"... Thank you for the recommendations and I´ll add them as soon as I get the chance!
-Nik


----------



## Eli (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the link! I wonder who to email about updating it. It would be great to have an online glossary. Don't worry about those comments. Not everyone appreciates a helping hand. I guess Purplev and Jim are spamming, too. No links, guys.

If you google "wood" you'd be tricked into finding information about trees, local lumber yards, a tv station, and Tiger Woods's official site. Very sly. http://www.google.com/search?btnG=1&pws=0&q=wood Even with SafeSearch off you get the same results.

Eli


----------

